# Common internet slang



## cestdurlavie

(SORRY IF A THREAD ABOUT THIS WAS ALREADY STARTED.)

What are some common internet slang in other languages? I know in English we use lol, lmao...and so forth. I think it would be interesting to see what some other ones are! Sorry again if this has been threaded already...just curious!

Derrick


----------



## IloveAlaysia

hmm... w/e (whatever), ttly (as either totally or talk to you later.) bbr (be right back), yr (year or yeah right)....I'll think of more, just give me time!


----------



## ellas!

I think in Spanish they say "jeje" instead of "hehe"? But I'm not sure about that. 

Also g2g (got to go). 

I'm interested too lol


----------



## lupei

That's right, in Spain we say "jeje", not hehe. But for example if someone tells you a joke, you laugh with "jaja", because it is stronger. 

We use as well the numbers: a2 (adiós)...
tq= te quiero (tqm= te quiero mucho)

xq=porque, xa=para

your "yep" is our "sip", your "nope" our "nop"

what does lol mean?
Thanks!

salu2 (saludos)


----------



## ellas!

lol = laugh out loud. it's just laughing really. 

how come adios is a2?! and why does x become por/par?


----------



## lupei

how come adios is a2?! and why does x become por/par?

a2 would be read as "ados", which is very similar to "adios".
and "x" (in its multiplying meaning) it's read as (por). I mean, you say:

2x2 is read as "2 multiplied by 2".  In Spanish...
2x2 is read as "2 por 2"  

That's why.


----------



## luis masci

*salu2 (saludos)*

5 comentarios


----------



## Laia

estás = tas
estoy = toi or toy
contesta = cnt
porque can be "xq" or also "pq"
etc etc etc jejeje


----------



## IloveAlaysia

cya (see ya), l8r (later), y (why?), ic (I see or OIC as oh, i see.), thnx (thanks), wb (welcome back)


----------



## Laia

xfa = por favor
bso = beso
k = ca --> ksa (casa), ksi (casi)
wpa = guapa
wpo = guapo


----------



## natasha2000

ellas! said:
			
		

> I think in Spanish they say "jeje" instead of "hehe"? But I'm not sure about that.
> 
> Also g2g (got to go).
> 
> I'm interested too lol


 
The Spaniards WRITE "jejeje", but thy read it as "hehehe". The Spanish letter J is pronounced as H in English, for example in the word HELLO.
That's why they write "jejejejej" or "jajajajaj", and not "hehehehe" or "hahahah". The letter H in Spanish is never pronounced so, imagine how would they pronounce "heheheh" or "hahahah".


----------



## nanel

I have also seen in English:

IMO: In my opinion
BTW: By the way
ETA: Eddited to add.
4U: For you.
2U: To you.
Thx: Thanks

In Spanish:

p.ej: por ejemplo. In English I think it is i.e.
t = te
m = me
mñn = mañana

In both 

wow = guau (same sound, different writting).

Let me think about it and I'll find more.


----------



## GenJen54

This is a gentle reminder to please answer *cestdurlavie*'s original post by providing chatspeak abbreviations in languages *other than* English.

We're already starting a nice list in Spanish, what about French, German, Italian, Portuguese?

Thank you.


----------



## Outsider

The following threads contain a few examples in Portuguese:

link 1
link 2
link 3


----------



## olita

hi
i can speak about polish ones we use a lot of english slang (btw, brb, thx)
my friends and i use a spanish ones too.
my favorite one is in spanish: xxxooo ( besos y abrazos) kisses and hugs x- its look like a kiss (imagine your lips) and o like a hug (here look on the arms)
i'll think about real polish ones but i think theres few
un bso


----------



## Vanda

More words in Portuguese:

aki (aqui) - here
moh (maior) - bigger
eh (é) - is
vc- (você) - you
bjs (beijos) - kisses
q (que ) - what/that
tbm (também) - too
pq (porque) - why/ because
tah (está) - is
naum (no) - não
kero (quero) - I want
hehehehe-  like jejejejeje (Spanish)
hahahaha- (laughing a lot)


----------



## tenballax

IloveAlaysia said:
			
		

> hmm... w/e (whatever), ttly (as either totally or talk to you later.) bbr (be right back), yr (year or yeah right)....I'll think of more, just give me time!


 
*Mod Edit:* Please post only chat slang in languages other than English, per post # 13 above. Thank you.

question: what would '2' stand for in spanish (in context: pensemos asi lo 2 quieres)


----------



## ellas!

tenballax said:
			
		

> *Mod Edit:* Please post only chat slang in languages other than English, per post # 13 above. Thank you.
> 
> question: what would '2' stand for in spanish (in context: pensemos asi lo 2 quieres)



Wouldn't it stand for "tu"? That's just a guess though.


----------



## GenJen54

ellas! said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it stand for "tu"? That's just a guess though.


 
Actually, upon reading the thread again, it looks as if lupei has answered the question in Post # 6, above. 

2 = _dos_ in Spanish


----------



## nycphotography

To add to Vanda's portuguese list  (Compiled from a few different sources)

n = não
s = sim
d = de
q = que
vc = você
tb = também
kd = cadê
tc = teclar
pq = porque
aki = aqui
axo = acho
qq = qualquer
+ = mais ou mas
d++ = demais
bjs = beijos
blz = beleza

Interestingly, the unaccented IM versions may be longer than the accented ones:

Além dessa "contenção", houve também um desmoronamento da pontuação e da acentuação (é=eh, não=naum), nos enviando à fonética das palavras e não mais à etimologia. 

Finally, here is an interesting list for Portuguese.  My favorites?
Nomidade?  = nom e idade = name and age = ASL?
ctaí? = você está aqui = u there?


----------



## Outsider

Netspeak in Hebrew.


----------



## Lu_international

italian:

cmq: comunque (however)
xao: ciao (hello/bye)
tvtb: ti voglio tanto bene (I love you so much)
xkè: Perchè (why)

spanish:
to= todo (everything)
pa= para (to)
s= es (is)
mu /muxo= mucho (very)
ay = allí, ay (there, auch!)
ta lego= hasta luego (good-bye)
ta mñn= hasta mañana (see you tomorrow)

French
o= au


----------



## gian_eagle

y no creen que hablar como "tas, toy.. etc" como lenguaje al español podría deformar el idioma a la larga?

Si a los moderadores les parece que esto debe abrir un nuevo, favor de hacerlo.


----------



## Lu_international

a mi parecer, lo que mas deforma el idioma es la utilización de LL e Y  sin diferencias, como Yamar en vez que llamar (yo lo hago pero sé cuál es la correcta pero los chicos jóvenes que aún están aprendiendo pueden liarse) y conozco a gente que pone LLo en vez que Yo , o gente que confunde la Z la C y la S, pero bueno eso depende de cada uno, de la pronunciación del país que lleva a confusiones, como la B y la V en españa, en italia nunca se confundirán porque se pronuncian diferente, pero en españa se pronuncian exactamente igual


----------



## gian_eagle

Realmente el lenguaje por internet es un nuevo "dialecto"


----------



## Outsider

Netspeak in Arabic.


----------



## Heba

In Arabic:
isa= ensha2 allh  ان شاء الله ( God willing)


----------



## Mathilde Dioux

Hi ! 
OK, in French now :
slt ! (salut = hi)
slt tlm (salut tout le monde = hi everybody)
dsl (desole = sorry)
mdr (mort de rire = doubled up) (lol is used as well)
ouikainde (week-end, with a French spelling)
c (c'est = it is)
pkoi (pourquoi = why)

That's all I can recall for the moment ...
Mathilde.


----------



## gOgO

In french :

ac (avec = with)
kikou (coucou = hi)
ouè ( ouai = yeah)
koi 2 9 ( quoi de neuf ? = how are you <== I'm not sure of the translation)
g ( j'ai = I have)
ptdr (pété de rire , stronger than "mdr")
@+ ( à plus = see you )


----------



## Benjy

vi/ui for oui as well


----------



## Benjy

ke = que
s'ke = ce que
ki = qui
s'ki = ce qui
mé = mais

j c ke c nul mé bon.. tlm fait :s


----------



## Poetic Device

*@* - At (as in LOL@you) 
*4COL* - For crying out loud 
*AF* - Aunt Flo (a woman's period) 
*BBS* - Be back soon 
*BF* - Breastfeeding 
*BIAB* - Back in a bit 
*BIL* - Brother-in-Law 
*BRB* - Be right back 
*BTW* - By the way 
*CYA* - See ya 
*DD* - (Dear) Daughter 
*DH* - (Dear) Husband 
*DP* - (Dear) Partner 
*DS* - (Dear) Son 
*FIL* - Father-in-Law 
*FYI *- For your information 
*HPK *or* HPT* - Home pregnancy kit/test 
*HTH* - Hope to hear (from you soon) 
*HW* - Hardware 
*IMHO* - In my humble opinion 
*JK* - Just kidding 
*JMHO* - Just my humble opinion 
*KWIM* - Know what I mean? 
*LOL* - Laughing out loud 
*MC* - Miscarriage 

*MIL* - Mother-in-Law 
*NAW* - Need a wee 
*NN* - Night night 
*O* - Ovulation/ovulate 
*OMG* - Oh my gosh (God) 
*OTT* - Over the top 
*PIMP* - Peeing in my pants 
*PITA* - Pain in the a--- 
*PM* - Private message 
*PMS* - Pre-menstrual syndrome 
*PMT* - Pre-menstrual tension 
*RHE* - Rolling her/his eyes 
*ROFL* - Rolling on the floor laughing 
*ROFLMAO* - Rolling on the floor laughing my a--- off 
*RT* - Real time (as opposed to virtual) 
*SIL* - Sister-in-Law 
*SO* - Significant other 
*SW* - Software 
*TBD* - The baby dance (same as TTC) 
*TTC* - Trying to conceive 
*TTY* - Talk to you 
*TY* - Thank you 
*WTG* - Way to go 
*YW* - You're welcome


----------



## maxiogee

Why are the following "common" on the internet?



			
				Poetic Device said:
			
		

> *BF* - Breastfeeding
> *HPK *or* HPT* - Home pregnancy kit/test
> *MC* - Miscarriage
> *NAW* - Need a wee
> *O* - Ovulation/ovulate
> *PMS* - Pre-menstrual syndrome
> *PMT* - Pre-menstrual tension
> *TTC* - Trying to conceive



What sort of conversations do you get into?


----------



## Poetic Device

maxiogee said:
			
		

> Why are the following "common" on the internet?
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of conversations do you get into?


 

 Sorry. I have a huge list of short hands on my computer and I just highlighted and copied and pasted into here. I figured I would drop hints Jersey style. lol.  

Let me make up for it:
addy = address
afaik = as far as I know
afk = away from keyboard
aight = allright
asl = age sex location
atm = at the moment
bbias = be back in a sec
bbl = be back later
bbs = be back soon
bf = boyfriend
dc = disconnected
dl = download
dw = dont worry
gf = girlfriend
g2g = got to go
gfx = graphics
gg = good game
gl = good luck
gn = good night
imho = in my humble opinion
imo = in my opinion
jk = just kidding
kk = ok
lmao = laughing my a** off
lol = laughing out loud
omg = oh my god
rofl = rolling on the floor laughing
stfu - shut the f**k up
ttyl = talk to you later
ul = upload
w/e = whatever
wb = welcome back
wd = well done
wtf = what the f**k

Is that better?


----------



## starryeyed15

gOgO said:


> In french :
> 
> ac (avec = with)
> kikou (coucou = hi)
> ouè ( ouai = yeah)
> koi 2 9 ( quoi de neuf ? = how are you <== I'm not sure of the translation)
> g ( j'ai = I have)
> ptdr (pété de rire , stronger than "mdr")
> @+ ( à plus = see you )



for the quoi de neuf means like how are you or a basic whats happening/whats up


----------



## argentina84

natasha2000 said:


> The Spaniards WRITE "jejeje", but thy read it as "hehehe". The Spanish letter J is pronounced as H in English, for example in the word HELLO.
> That's why they write "jejejejej" or "jajajajaj", and not "hehehehe" or "hahahah". The letter H in Spanish is never pronounced so, imagine how would they pronounce "heheheh" or "hahahah".


 
Yeah, right! And we also use jijiji.


----------



## biocrite

olita said:


> hi
> i can speak about polish ones we use a lot of english slang (btw, brb, thx)
> my friends and i use a spanish ones too.
> my favorite one is in spanish: xxxooo ( besos y abrazos) kisses and hugs x- its look like a kiss (imagine your lips) and o like a hug (here look on the arms)
> i'll think about real polish ones but i think theres few
> un bso


 

This is funny to me, because in America too, we use XOXO, but we would say "hugs and kisses," because to us X represents hugging arms, and O represents the pucker of a kiss.

hm.

Gaurav.


----------



## sokol

GenJen54 said:


> We're already starting a nice list in Spanish, what about French, *German,* Italian, Portuguese?



Well, in German what is used most are the English internet slang words and abbreviations.
There are only a very few that I know of which are originally German, as follows:

- DAU Dümmster anzunehmender User = the-silliest-possible-user-one-could-(and-should)-imagine (formed after "GAU" = "grösster anzunehemder Unfall" = "worst-case accident scenario" which could be for example a melting core of an atomic power plant)
- LG = Liebe Grüsse = Greetings/ Best Wishes/ Cheers/ ... (whatever your preferences are; it's just a simple greeting)
- mfg = Mit freundlichen Grüssen = the same as LG but more formal
- KA = keine Ahnung = no idea at all
- SIG = Signatur = signature
- WE = Wochenende = weekend [<- this one actually could be an English one - WeekEnd ...]
- vllt = vielleicht = probably
- g (or) gg (or) ggg = grins (= what is written in cartoons to signify that a person is grinning; and: the more 'g', the more laughing); also many versions for mischievous grins (fg), etc.
- HDL = hab dich lieb = love you
- LMAA = leck mich am A**** (vulgar) = FU in English

The ones which are really rather universal and widely understood are 'g', 'mfg', 'LG', 'WE' and probably 'KA' - these also might be used for SMS communication.

(Of the German Wiki list I took only the ones I came across already as I have no way of being sure if the other are authentitc, or restricted to certain forms of chat only. You'll be surprised to know most from this list, as they are English. 
Certainly there exist a few more (German ones!) than listed here; these are only the ones I remember right now and have found on the www for confirmation.)


----------



## valskyfrance

very interesting and cool.
Thanks


----------



## avellanainphilly

lupei said:


> We use as well the numbers: a2 (adiós)...



Same idea in Catalan, but with a different number

a10 = a + deu = adéu (goodbye)
it can also be spelt 'dw'


----------

